# is  CORSAIR CX600 V2 600W enough to power a 7850?



## digit1191 (Jun 6, 2012)

is this psu enough to power a i5 - 3450 + hd 7850 ? i will OC the card.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yup enough. 
But why dont you spend some more and go for Seasonic S12II-620. Its much better option.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 6, 2012)

any advantage i ll have if i get the seasonic psu ? im kind of tight on budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

Or Corsair GS600.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 6, 2012)

Better get the gs600. Even the seasonic s12ii 520w is enough.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

CORSAIR GS600 would be the best option.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 6, 2012)

The seasonic one has a very high efficiency thats all,and its built like a tank.
But corsair gs600 will do just fine.more than fine actually.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

Jripper said:


> The seasonic one has a very high efficiency thats all,and its built like a tank.
> But corsair gs600 will do just fine.more than fine actually.



Actually its 80+ Bronze. Others are only 80+ certified. 5% of difference of efficiency.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Actually its 80+ Bronze. Others are only 80+ certified. 5% of difference of efficiency.



This. Out of the two PSU, Seasonic is the Best VFM.


----------

